# Master X light and Tour de France



## gsxrawd (Apr 7, 2004)

was the Master X Light ever used by any teams in the Tour de France? if so what team and when was the last year ?


----------



## Cyclingisalive (Jun 22, 2008)

around 1986 - 1987....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*1995*

Ariostea, an Italian team sponsored by the ceramic tile manufacturer. Sorenson and Riis. Riis was on the podium. I don't think the MXL was available then, so it was an Olympic or Master. By then and 1996 some riders were on the Bi-Titan (Ekimov for Rabo) and Carbiturbo. I believe Rominger started testing a early C40 in 1995 as well.



gsxrawd said:


> was the Master X Light ever used by any teams in the Tour de France? if so what team and when was the last year ?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

gsxrawd said:


> was the Master X Light ever used by any teams in the Tour de France? if so what team and when was the last year ?


Just rode mine up Alpe D'huez. Never again. The bike was fine, the rider *********.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*congratulations Ed*

a few years ago you told me your intent to do the alpe d' and I am glad you got to do it, my Ghisallo dream is yet to happen..........good for you..............best, ciclisto


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Ciclisto: I was thinking about you - whether you too managed to celebrate the 29th anniversary of your 21st birthday. My intention was to ride up the Alpe on my 60th birthday but bad weather was forcast so I did it two days early. It was v. difficult. We subsequently spent 5 days in the Var province - fairly good cycling - then a week in Cannes - quite superb. Let me know if you are still going ahead. Good luck and .....happy birthday!


----------

